# Website for # of airline seats remaining??



## BarCol (Jan 7, 2008)

I seem to recall that there is a website (or perhaps more than one) that shows the number of airline seats remaining on  scheduled airline flights by carrier and flight number and date.  I.E. where of there are 6 or more seats remaining on a flight it will show "6" and then count down from there.  I am looking at BA flights from YYZ to LHR  outbound on February 1 and inbound on February 9 but can't book the flight yet because of work commitments  Does anyone know of such a site or is it my overactive imagination at work once again.....


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 7, 2008)

BarCol said:


> I seem to recall that there is a website (or perhaps more than one) that shows the number of airline seats remaining on  scheduled airline flights by carrier and flight number and date.  I.E. where of there are 6 or more seats remaining on a flight it will show "6" and then count down from there.  I am looking at BA flights from YYZ to LHR  outbound on February 1 and inbound on February 9 but can't book the flight yet because of work commitments  Does anyone know of such a site or is it my overactive imagination at work once again.....


http://flyaow.com/classamex.htm for us novices.


----------



## Pit (Jan 7, 2008)

There are several such sites.

One of them is SeatCounter
ExpertFlyer can do this (and much more), but its fee-based

These sites will show you the number of seats available within the different fare buckets. You will not see a number greater than 7, which really means 7 or more. A number less than 7, is the actual number of seats available in that bucket.


----------



## BarCol (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks guys - those are the ones and help a whole lot.


----------



## Bootser (Jan 11, 2008)

Where can I find a definition of the varous classes that are shown on seatcounter. I can not seem to find it on the seatcounter website


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 11, 2008)

Booster,

Here's some information from Wikipedia on Airline Travel Classes 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travel_class


Richard


----------



## BarCol (Jan 11, 2008)

actually what I did was look at the classes they were listing, then go to the airline site I was trying to book, start the booking process (but not the final) and see what the fare rules for the specific booking were. It was reasonably simple - at least for British Airways.


----------

